# Best shorts for XC



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, so I'm fairly new to mtb (taking it more seriously recently anyway) but do a fair bit of road biking. My question is this: what is the best kind of shorts for xc? 

I've been using some spandex shorts from one of my road kits but my junk gets stuck in some weird spots (up over my left thigh usually). Annoying as hell. Doesn't happen on the road cause theres no real bumps. However, it seems like the only other option is the baggy (padded) shorts I see guys on DH bikes wearing. Is spandex really the best option here? (especially on longer rides). Or if spandex is the way to go, how do you keep from getting your junk mangled every 10 min?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Most baggies have very tight liners, either separate or sown in. I use the Specialized Mountain BG Comp shorts. They're awesome, but the baggy outer is just that .. and outer they have separate liners.


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

Well first things first. No body has worn spandex since the late 80's. It's called lycra. 

I wear lycra shorts everytime I get on a bike, road or mtb. 

I hate baggies because I find they catch up on the seat and that just annoys me. 

I'm just guessing here but I think your shorts are the wrong size.


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, let me get technical here:

"80% nylon/polyester"
"20% lycra spandex"

I'm not wearing all lycra, its nylon/polyester at best...oh but it does have some spandex in it. Anyway, good to know what the kids are calling it these days. 

As far as the size, like I said, I've never had a problem on the road but on the trails I get some movement down there...is it better to have them way tight to keep stuff from moving around?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Find some nice snug fitting bib shorts. They are the most comfortable shorts period. Unfortunately they are pricey so I protect my investment with a pair of over shorts unless it's really hot or the trail is so tame I am confident about not crashing. Go bibs:thumbsup:


----------



## puffdc (Feb 8, 2008)

check out the hoss ponderosa...sweet shorts!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

The best shorts you can get are worn ones that you dont mind getting dirty. How often do you have to adjust/repair some stuff on your bike during a ride and end up the hands full of grease? With crappy shorts you can use them to clean your hands as well... :thumbsup:


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

jrcxu said:


> Well, let me get technical here:
> 
> "80% nylon/polyester"
> "20% lycra spandex"
> ...


My understanding is that the shorts should keep the boys up and out of the way when seated, I find bib and brace are a better fit. They have no chance of slipping down a fraction, which is what I think your problem may be. Your "wedding vegertables" shouldn't move around, even in the rough stuff,


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*What he said.*



Travis Bickle said:


> Find some nice snug fitting bib shorts. They are the most comfortable shorts period. Unfortunately they are pricey so I protect my investment with a pair of over shorts unless it's really hot or the trail is so tame I am confident about not crashing. Go bibs:thumbsup:


once again, I agree with the psycho cabbie. Giorana, Hincappie, and the other upper end mfgs make race bibs. Giordana and Assos are my favorites, but the PI ones are ok too. They are spendy, but worth every penny imo.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate it when you get off the seat during some technical downhill bit and when you try to get back on the seat catches in the crotch area on the front of the seat. I never have that issue on the road as i never seem to sit up that much.

I find the bibs are good to keep the shorts up so they get caught less often.

Basically what I am saying is you want what ever gives you a wedgy


----------



## smhnole (Feb 8, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Fox Mid-Ranger (I think that is the name) from my LBS for $49 and like them quite a bit. They have a padded liner inside the baggy shorts. 

Another route would be to get some padded lycra shorts and then wear some gym shorts over them whether it be Under Amour, Nike Dri-fit, or Adidas.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

http://aerotechdesigns.com/baggy_bike_shorts.htm


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I wear a tight pair of underarmour compression style boxer breifs, some lycra padded shorts and then a pair of underarmour shorts over top of them and it works out well. It might seem like a lot of layers, but actually they are not bad.

Another thing I will do is wear a pair of underarmour compression boxer briefs with some baggy mb shorts with padding.

Works either way.

Bibs are nice, but I don't ride enough tough stuff to need something that expensive.


----------



## sleestak (Feb 12, 2008)

Function and fashion (and a total babe magnet)


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Of the ones I own, I kinda prefer my Cannibal knicks the best. However it may have to come down to what region you're in and what you can find. Also, different people prefer different knicks, and some people aren't willing to pay AUD280 for a pair of knicks. The Cannibal bib knicks come in at around AUD180, and the 2XU ones we're looking at for a club kit normally retail up around that AUD280 mark (though we're able to do them at a significantly lower price for club members).

With bib knicks, the better style (imo) are ones joined down to the spine, rather than with two individual braces over the shoulders.

However you'll certainly notice a difference in quality between the various priced knicks.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

3 years ago I walked into a Kohl's store and saw the ultimate riding pant; a polyester baggy named-brand OTB (one tough brand, as corny as it sounds. Just tell friends they are Over the Bar shorts). They are first and foremost the most comfortable pair of shorts (riding or wearing) I have ever owned. Secondly, they breathe like you are buck naked when you're riding at any speed. They can also withstand any injury you will send them through. My friend still has the pair he wore while skidding about 25 feet on pavement and his legs came out with minimal roadburn. Can't say the rest about his upper half. Now, how much would a cyclist pay for this sort of luxury? 50 dollars? 90 dollars? I got mine at a bargain of 3 for $20, and they are the only shorts I ride. Check with the thrift stores in your area, they were "in" for about 8 months with Kohl's shoppers and it's all about preppy khaki church-shorts now.


----------



## Coop (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think men should ever wear spandex, especially in a rugged wooded environment. A group of men in the woods wearing spandex puts a smile on my face. Were did the testosterone go. I opt for a baggy fit for AM riding.
Just my opinion.


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the homophobic input...I did specify XC and not AM though did I not? I am looking for the best option for long XC rides as I am beginning to train for endurance rides/racing and I'm looking for options out there...thanks for everyones input so far, got some good opinions/suggestions (especially from sleestak!).


----------



## Coop (Jan 27, 2008)

jrcxu said:


> Thanks for the homophobic input...I did specify XC and not AM though did I not?


I was only joking. I too where spandex in the woods at times surrounded by other men. I think the problem I have if any is that spandex restricts my junk and becomes very uncomfortable.

Only take about 25% of what I say seriously. I had no intent to offended.


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

No worries. yeah, it was weird getting used to spandex/lycra when I started road riding...still feel naked as shait with it on. There are a lot of mtb pros around where I live and they all wear spandex...I guess they're on to something. But thats my biggest problem too, the junk movement. It's so annoying...I hate to say it but I might try a smaller size bib. (it's tough to sound hard when you're talking about bibs and spandex)


----------



## wizard22 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have 2 pairs of Sugoi Ultimates (lycra), I wear them road or XC. When I went to buy my first pair of real bike shorts I looked at baggies first but I realized that they were really a pair of lycras with a baggy short over top. My main reasons for wearing bike specific shorts are comfort and breathability and adding a second layer just interferes with heat and moisture transfer. I have never been one for paying any attention to "fashion" in any aspect, I just say screw it and wear what is comfortable and practical. A few guys I have ridden with have smirked at my shorts, but 10 miles later when their "boys" are hot and chafed and I am cool and comfy I just smile as I pass them.


----------

